# Wobble Bolts for Saab



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys, 

A friend of mine drives a 2002 Saab 9-3 and is starting to do some small mods. We would like to be able to run 5x112 wheels (specifically a set of 17x8.5 et35 ASAs that I have laying around). Saabs use a 5x110 bolt pattern. We will be running a 10mm spacer.

I am trying to find a set of wobble bolts, M12 X 1.5 thread in a length of about 33mm-35mm, to use with this setup. I'm having a very tough time and I'm not too familiar with wobble bolts, so hopefully someone can help me out!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Wobbles are only in 27mm length. I have never seen or heard of them in longer lengths but you could do a stud conversion and run wobble nuts.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Wobbles are only in 27mm length. I have never seen or heard of them in longer lengths but you could do a stud conversion and run wobble nuts.


I spoke to ECS earlier and apparently they carry both 27mm and 30mm lengths. 30mm will work but I'll need a 5mm spacer instead of a 10mm 

Edit: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2142850/


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

Can you run a spacer with wobble bolts??? Pretty scary thought.....


----------

